# Recommend a broadband and phone provider please



## gnubbit (13 Mar 2008)

Hi,

I've settled on Sky for TV.  Now I've got to choose a provider for broadband and phone.  At the moment I have Smart which is fantastic but unfortunately it's not an option in the area I'm moving to (Dundrum exchange in Dublin).  

My choices seem to be Eircom, BT, Irish Broadband, Imagine and Perlico.  I'm looking for about 2 or 3 Mb.

I've had problems with billing from BT in the past so that's a negative against them even though they seem good value.  On the plus side for Irish Broadband, they offer a 6 month minimum contract (handy if they turn out to be bad) and unlimited downloads.

Regarding download limits, the packages I've considered have caps of 20/30 GB.  This is probably a "how long is a piece of string?" question but is this enough?  I like downloading movies, music etc.

Has anyone any thoughts on who is good/bad?  All advice is welcome.

Thanks,
g


----------



## IrishGunner (13 Mar 2008)

What about Utv ?

They do phone and BB. I have the 3mb and I download a lot and never go over the limit

Also they have reduced their cost see post below

Also have free local and UK calls after 6 weekdays and free weekends

Customer service pretty ok and had a few problems but not too much

Not connected with UTV just a customer


----------



## gnubbit (14 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the reply.  I'm not sure if they're available in my area.  I don't have a universal account number so couldn't check online.
Could I ask how much you're paying a month? Couldn't see the thread mentioned.


----------



## IrishGunner (14 Mar 2008)

Check to see if they are available in your area by clicking Here 
I am on  so €23.99 per month and line rental on top of that. So you need a phone line. Took the wireless option have their router


----------



## mathepac (14 Mar 2008)

gnubbit said:


> ... (Dundrum exchange in Dublin).
> 
> My choices seem to be Eircom, BT, Irish Broadband, Imagine and Perlico.  I'm looking for about 2 or 3 Mb.


I have family in this area with Perlico and based on their feedback, an unmitigated disaster


gnubbit said:


> ...I've had problems with billing from BT in the past so that's a negative against them even though they seem good value...


My experiences of BT's billing system mirror your own. I am a current customer, but not even their support staff seem to understand the billing system, which they have apparently simplified!!! Good reliable product though.


----------



## hopalong (14 Mar 2008)

i recon eircom are the best,not the cheapest,but the only ones who have technicians who will call to your house to check out any problems,the others only log a fault with eircom,who in turn will charge you for a site visit,unless the line to entry point is faulty.(95euro)


----------



## Ron Burgundy (15 Mar 2008)

We are with Imagine for the last 2 years and find them great, moved house etc and they had us sorted very quickly. 3mb line and 30gb limit a month.

We don't use the phone that much but there are offers on the site.


----------



## di74 (15 Mar 2008)

I am in the same Dundrum area. Initially tried Irish Broadband, had lot of customer services probs with them, then Digiweb who when eventually turned up told me area was full. 
Settled on Eircom, not the cheapest but was up and running immediately and can't fault the service.


----------



## Slaphead (15 Mar 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> We are with Imagine for the last 2 years and find them great, moved house etc and they had us sorted very quickly. 3mb line and 30gb limit a month.
> 
> We don't use the phone that much but there are offers on the site.



Im satisifed with them aswell, 2mb with a 20g limit, i download a lot so the limit is a bit of a nuisance, i may upgrade but were planning on moving in the near future so ill do it then.


----------



## gnubbit (16 Mar 2008)

Thanks a million for all the replies, a lot to think about there and I'll check out all of the suggestions.  I rang Eircom and they told me they are not currently enforcing their download limit.  Does anyone know if that's the case with all providers or do they actually charge when you go over the threshold?


----------

